# POS on a UB-04



## apriljohnson@hotmail.de (Dec 22, 2020)

I can't find the POS box on the UB-04 form. Some insurance companies are rejecting our claims because the 'place of service was missing on the claim form'.  Can you help me?


----------



## thomas7331 (Dec 22, 2020)

There is no POS code on a UB-04 form - the place of service is derived from the bill type and other information on the claim.  You will need to contact your payers and ask them to tell you more specifically what information they are looking for - this rejection isn't sufficient to tell you exactly what is missing or incorrect on your claim.


----------



## apriljohnson@hotmail.de (Dec 22, 2020)

Wonderful Thomas, thank you so much.  This resolved my question.  I'll contact the payer.


----------

